# EW! I love him to death, but EW!



## Jinxies (Nov 21, 2006)

Well I was just sitting here letting Duncan just hang out with me when....HE PEE'D DOWN MY BACK!! EWWW. But first he pee'd and poo'ed on the desk. Then he came back up to my shoulders go comfy and then WARM WET SENSATION ROLLING DOWN MY BACK!

Here is a pic of us just before the incident...he was cleaning himself...


----------



## Bugsike (Oct 30, 2006)

You've been marked as his. If you don't bathe, he may not do it again. Or maybe he will. I haven't really tried that yet.


----------



## Tails (Sep 20, 2006)

Lol, thats why I like females


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i found my famale rat peed on me more than both my males put together!!


----------



## Tails (Sep 20, 2006)

lol - my four rarely pee on me lol


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

When Marsha and Rhia came home for the first time the peed on me like crazy for the first few weeks, but then they stopped almost completely ^^


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

My boys never pee on me or anywhere but their cage...Its a Miracle! xD


----------



## dumbo_rat (Dec 12, 2006)

My boys pee and my girls pee on me. The other day me and my partner got two new dumbo babies - and they pee'd on me too!!


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

my girls don't pee on me but my boys have.


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

my one boy had peed on me occasionally, but he's gotten a lot better.. but my other boy hasn't ever peed on me. i used to wear a hoody anytime i took the pee culprit out haha.


----------



## carlylox (Jan 16, 2007)

Our boys haven't peed on us unless they have been sick or when they were newbies and were scared.

They'd much rather pee on my carpet! :roll: 

They do have a nasty habit of scent marking anything new, which includes new ratties 8O


----------



## Pixie (Jan 10, 2007)

My girls haven't peed on me... _yet_. *Shifty eyes* :?


----------

